# Mini-blind Problem



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

When we went out last weekend we left our dog in the trailer while we were atv'n. When we got back he had destroyed the mini-blind on the rear slide out.







I went to Lowe's and Home Depot but could not find a good replacement. Has anyone ever had to replace this blind? It was 50" x 24", the closest I found was 52" x 48". The width was not a big deal but it would be way too long. The hardware in the wall is fine and I would like to use it if possible. Any ideas?


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

akdream said:


> When we went out last weekend we left our dog in the trailer while we were atv'n. When we got back he had destroyed the mini-blind on the rear slide out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try Mobile Trailer Supply in Anchorage. The address is: 300 Latuouche Street 907-2767-1811. They are like a camping world and can get darn near anything.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

The width of the instock blinds can be trimmed to fit in the store. The length can be shorted by the consumer.

Or you could custom order any size, style or color you want.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

akdream said:


> When we went out last weekend we left our dog in the trailer while we were atv'n. When we got back he had destroyed the mini-blind on the rear slide out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just replaced the mini blinds with the roller type shades.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I'll be in Anchorage tomorrow. If that doesn't work, trim and cut is a likely possibility.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

We got new mini blinds an American Blind and Wallpaper. They are Hunter douglas and are the easy lift version. You just lift the base to raise the blinds. They were'nt cheap, $80 or so but 2X as thick and they dont crease like the old ones.
Brian


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

I would have given my dog a bone and a pat on the head. That would have forced me to replace those *&%$#@! loud junk things. DW wont sleep on that side and unless I want to show my Hanes off to the whole world I have to bump into those thing all night.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> When we went out last weekend we left our dog in the trailer while we were atv'n. When we got back he had destroyed the mini-blind on the rear slide out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just replaced the mini blinds with the roller type shades.
[/quote]
how did you mount the new roller shades. i want to do this but afraid of putting more holes in the flimsey side walls?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bcdude said:


> how did you mount the new roller shades. i want to do this but afraid of putting more holes in the flimsey side walls?


They are simple screws into the wall. Might want to upgrade the screws as the one it came with are very small.

Think the shades were under $10 at Lowes.

Remember to install them....pull them all the way down...then remove and roll up by hand...and reattach. Then when you pull it down the next time it will have a lot of tension.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

They look nicer and keep out more light also.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

My dog did the same thing on 2 different pairs. Stupid dog.....


----------



## materialgirl (Mar 30, 2008)

blinds are really easy to shorten... just pop out the two caps on the bottom rail.... pull out the string and remove the bottom rail.. take out the blinds you don't need.. then trim the strings where you took out the blinds and shorten the heavier strings.. slid the bottom rail back in and tuck the strings in the bottom rail and pop the caps back in.. Easier to do than to explain.. but do get plastic blinds if you want blinds.. they are much quieter...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Might be easier to just buy a new Outback. The new models come with fabric honeycomb shades...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We've also been working on which alternative we want to go with and just saw the honeycomb, pull down shades in the new models. Next step is to find out how much Keystone wants for "replacement shades" .... they're obviously already made to fit our windows ....







I'll let you all know what I find out.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We've also been working on which alternative we want to go with and just saw the honeycomb, pull down shades in the new models. Next step is to find out how much Keystone wants for "replacement shades" .... they're obviously already made to fit our windows ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can order them from campingworld. They will add up in price after a while, but what doesn't


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> We've also been working on which alternative we want to go with and just saw the honeycomb, pull down shades in the new models. Next step is to find out how much Keystone wants for "replacement shades" .... they're obviously already made to fit our windows ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are nice. Only drawback is they pull straight down and they hit the knobs that opens the window. Not so bad on the way down, as you see the knob, but on the way up I need to learn to pull away from window a bit until it gets past the knob.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Might be easier to just buy a new Outback. The new models come with fabric honeycomb shades...


Are the new shades the Day/night shades?
[/quote]

No...they are just the "night" shades.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Might be easier to just buy a new Outback. The new models come with fabric honeycomb shades...


Are the new shades the Day/night shades?
[/quote]

No...they are just the "night" shades.








[/quote]
Bummer, I was hoping they had upgraded all of the way.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Bummer, I was hoping they had upgraded all of the way.


The Cougar models had the day/night. Not sure why the Outbacks didn't. Perhaps the 2011 models will have them.


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

*We just replaced the mini blinds with the roller type shades.*
x2

Didn't want the toddler getting caught in the blind strings


----------

